# Can you tell me what kind of tree this is?



## bigmoe615 (Aug 19, 2015)

20150819_165619.jpg



__ bigmoe615
__ Aug 19, 2015


















20150819_165543.jpg



__ bigmoe615
__ Aug 19, 2015






Hi everyone,

I have a tree in my back yard that a branch fell off of. It's not big and don't have to use it but I'm curious if I could. I looked all over the Internet and the closest thing in my opinion would be a mimosa tree...BUT I haven't seen any flowering or any seed pods anywhere so not sure if it's that. I live in Nashville TN in a subdivision. So I'm guessing it was something that may have been planted by the previous owner. (We have been in this house less than 2 years) i attached a pic of the bark and the leaves. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## dcarch (Aug 19, 2015)

Honey locust?

dcarch


----------



## bigmoe615 (Aug 19, 2015)

I thought about that too but I thought those had thorns?  I didn't see any thorns so I ruled out black and honey locust...


----------



## bigmoe615 (Aug 19, 2015)

After further research I think you are right it's probably a thornless variety of honey or black locust. So my next question is it ok/decent to smoke with?


----------



## ivanstein (Aug 23, 2015)

We have a mimosa. The leaves are made up of smaller leaves that are made up of smaller leaves. They "shut" at night. That is not a mimosa. However, I am on board with the honey locust line of thought. Not all honey locust have thorns.


----------



## bbqwillie (Sep 19, 2015)

The "leaves" are to big to be Mimosa. Looks more like a Honey Locus.


----------

